# Feeding Pumpkins



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agweb on this nutritious food source.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...st_for_carving/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

So I can share a pumpkin pie with my favorite cow tonight but no whipped cream for her.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Never thought about it for cattle feed. I do know that deer like to eat holes in them. Was thinking about planting a couple acres of them to be diversified and add more work. LOL


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I threw some pumpkins into my cows last year breaking them up first. They would not touch them. I will admit they are pretty spoiled and have all the feed they want.

So how do you get them to eat them? I even tried to hand feeding some pumpkin to them. They just smelled it and turned away.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

For some reason I can never view any of the agweb links, so I hope I'm not saying the same thing.

I threw a couple in the pens a couple nights ago. The dairy steers did a pretty good job of eating all the "fruit" out of the center. The angus x cows and calves didn't really touch them. The goats ate a little of the fruit. The steers are on full grain with no hay, and everything is is just getting hay so I'm supprised the didn't eat more. The sows tore it up. I just threw a few in for a trial, my buddy havs a wagon load for me to pick up.

I have also heard that livestock likes pie pumpkins the best. They don't eat the large or jumbo ones as well.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

Sound like a new excuse when I eat the whole pie in the middle of the night just tell the wife the cow ate it lol


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Someone was telling me last year that raised a lot of melons that they had a problem with the deer . When they got ripe they would come in and stomp them and eat them.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Friends family used to feed pumpkins regularly, once the dairy cattle learned to stomp on them to break them open they would eat them up. The fruit and veggy warehouse dumped off all their expired food daily, the cows would come running for it.

He did say the potatoes caused a problem getting stuck once in a while.


----------

